# Is Capehorn a wet boat?



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

Keep getting different opinions. Is it a wet ride or not? Looking at a 19'


----------



## redeyes (Jan 14, 2008)

That depends on what year model you buy. I have a 2001 22' bay boat which is the driest small boat I've ever been in.
I have heard the earlier models are very wet.


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

haha, does a bear sh*t in the woods? you're probably getting different answers based on whether they drive the boat or they ride on the boat. The drive stays fairly dry and can see it coming, the passengers take it like a mule in a hail storm. That being said, all 19ft center consoles are wet. If you buy one, caulk under the rub rail from the bow to the console, the rail tends to grab spray and dump it in the boat. Also, a set of curtains will do wonders for that boat. the thing about the little cape horns especially, is that they are wet, and they bounce around a bunch, but they always get you home. They are an easy setup to run and maintain, and the hull is easy to keep clean.


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I think that you are getting different opinions because people's opinion of wet is different. Also, Capes have done alot of things to improve this so it also depends on the year of the hull. 

My opinion is this... I have fished in several boats in the 19 to 21 foot range and got wet in all of them. No matter what boat you have if the seas and the wind are working against you, you are gonna get wet. I prefer to just look at the layout of the hull and is everything where I want it to be with the capacities I want and is the hull well built. Capes IMO put everything where I want it and they are built very solid.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

yes they r wet and very rough ride but cape horn is one of the best boats on the market the tuffest boat out there the old ones were built like tanks i get to fish off a 21 ft cape i own a 216 sailfish and would love to upgrade to a 21-24 cape horn just got a great deal on the sailfish my friend mike has a coiba 234 it is alot better ride and dryer but i think cape horn is just made for fishing in the warm months where the coiba can be fished all the time but the cape horn is a beast u could never go wrong with a cape horn


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a '98, 19' Cape. It's also dependent on the wind. I fished Friday and Saturday and my crew stayed dry until we went for a swim at Ft Mcrae.

A perpendicular wind of 15 knots or more can make for a very wet ride. In other words, if you're heading NW and there is a SW wind, you're getting drenched. If you're heading NW and there's a SE wind, you'll probably get some spray but none more than you would expect on a 19' CC. 

Just an FYI, my Uncle has a 21' Mako and he swears my 19' Cape is bigger than his 21' Mako. Bottom line, there's a lot of fishing area on the CAPE. My Cape handles a rough sea better than the Mako but it's definitely a wetter boat than the Mako. So in a rough sea, you may get wet but you won't need spinal decompression like you would on the MAKO.


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

aka Wethorn


----------



## gamefisherman (Oct 6, 2007)

There are only two types of boats: wet boats and wet boats with curtains. I've owned and been on bunches and haven't found one yet, regardless of how big, that won't take water over the bow at some point.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

My 19ft Whaler outrage was drier than my brothers 26ft Mako That hull design has qutie a bit to do with it. Fished a Cape 21 a few years ago in the Bud light tourney and pretty much stayed wet
the whole weekend. But the boats do have fisherman oriented features
and that is a plus despite the ride.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Depends if its on the trailor or in the water.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Some days you have to decide if you're going to get there dry or quickest. I have a very dry Hydra Sports walk thru, but if the wind and waves are just right, I can make you think you're in the shower (the passenger, of course).

Part of it is knowing how to drive it and how to plan a trip. If you have something dead set where you're going and the bearing, you have a real good chance of getting wet. If you don't mind "tacking" or having Plan A (East) & Plan B (West), then you can make a dry ride out of not-so-good day.

To your original point, I love fishing the Cape's. They are solid and were built for fisherman.


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

i just got a 92 21 foot cape horn and believe me they are wet got my ass drenched coming home saturday afternoon but who really cares if you get wet in the summer month of june july and august its just the cold months that you have to worry about,invest in some curtains and you will be allright look at it this way the wetter the boat the less you have to clean when u get home


----------



## costaricachris (Sep 23, 2010)

My 19' Cape is 8.5 feet wide. What-ya going to do, it's geometry. When seas are calm, it's dry, rough...well, I slow down a bit and get soaked.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

The older Cape Horne models....YES. The newer models.....less so. Also, anyone who tells you center consoles are not wet is full of sh*t. Underway, in stiff winds and rough quartering seas, at least some of the riders on a center console will be getting wet.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Sent your PM back bfish. Kinda funny reading these two pages, It's the same thing I just wrote. If you are not dead set on the 19, there are some pretty good deals around on some 21's. They have a good bit more room and handle just as easy. My 2cents. Either way you go, don't forget the curtains.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't think my boat rides wet....17' Cape Horn


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont think my 17 rides wet either unless Im going wot in the wind.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

had 16.5 and loved it. So whats a little mist. It was good and i'd get it again.


----------



## nowakepleez (Oct 17, 2009)

If you dont quarter into the seas they are fine, otherwise you need a mask and snorkel !


----------

